# Automatically detect DST settings doesn't work.



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Was it supposed to have adjusted the clock back last night?

If so, it didn't


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yes, it did. You may have a bad cookie or something. Try changing your time zone and changing it back again.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

You know, it's displaying correctly now. (I am running Firefox on my Mac which is hardly ever turned off.)

Perhaps it was due to my refreshing the page that had been open since yesterday. I re-entered TCF after completely closing all browser windows but keeping the browser open.


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm still having issues with the time change; I verified that the proper time zone (Eastern) is selected in my profile. Am I the only one?

TIA.


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

YamahaRick said:


> I'm still having issues with the time change; I verified that the proper time zone (Eastern) is selected in my profile. Am I the only one?
> 
> TIA.


Maybe I am the only one. I'm still having this issue.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

YamahaRick said:


> Maybe I am the only one. I'm still having this issue.


I had to turn off Automatically detect DST, save, then switch it back on. Fixed it for me.


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

